# Had To Breakout The First Aid Kit



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I was taking my afternoon break playing frisbee with the my dog ( I'm that carpenter) when the FedEx guy came down the driveway. Dog ran up to the guy with the Frisbee in his mouth wanting to play and the FedEx guy did a hesitation type stop. I told him he just wants to play. He tells me he just got bit by a dog. Like just 2 deliveries before. I asked if he needed a band aid. Holds up his thumb and it's not good, kinda hamburger. Gloved up and cleaned it up. Saw him the next day he didn't recognize me until I held up my thumb and then he stopped and said thanks again. He had gone to see the doctor and they had to do some stitches in his thumb.

After all of this it's taken me to look at what's in my first aid kit. Have you refilled your first aid kits lately? Do you even have one in your work truck?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup....I'm the weirdo that has a stocked one for every situation I could imagine. Even have a field surgical kit just in case anyone around knows what they are doing.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Yea I o have one in my truck. 
I'm not sure of how much use it would be. 
Maybe I will check into that today. 
Thanks for the reminder. 
Masking tape and toilet paper only looks after so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

If you're going by the letter of the law, here we have to have a first aid kit that has quantities and stipulated items based on number of employees (maybe it's the same everywhere). They sell them in pretty much every hardware store and pharmacy labelled with number of employees. I keep mine in the truck, thankfully only ever had to pull it out once...and it wasn't even work related. I've got boxes of bandaids all over the place though.

Good reminder though to double check what quantities are on hand.


----------



## FootageTools (May 18, 2016)

*Of course!*

Oh yes, we never go anywhere without a fully stocked first aid kit. You honestly never know how big the injury will be so it is always good to be overly prepared.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. I'll have to check my kits, I one in every truck, but the contents get consumed or damaged over time.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Robie said:


> Yup....I'm the weirdo that has a stocked one for every situation I could imagine. Even have a field surgical kit just in case anyone around knows what they are doing.



Same here. And a skin stapler in case no one knows what they're doing, which seems more likely.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine is small but it has what's necessary. May want to look into adding http://www.quikclot.com/ to your kit... can save a life.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep my first aid in check and even have an eye wash station


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmm skin stapler and quick clot are both new to me. Didn't know they were available to us.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

oktex56 said:


> Hmm skin stapler and quick clot are both new to me. Didn't know they were available to us.



The stapler you may need to buy online. The Quickclot can be found at an outdoor sporting goods store. LL Bean and REI both carry it, I believe.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I keep my first aid in check and even have an eye wash station



We have one of those too...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aptpupil said:


> Mine is small but it has what's necessary. May want to look into adding http://www.quikclot.com/ to your kit... can save a life.


Check...got two packs of that on board.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Took an accident for me to get a kit on the trailer. It wasn't horrible but it took most of the skin off the tip of my finger. You guys know how it is.....hurts a little ....but you got work to do....don't like bandages.....but you'll be bleeding all over the job if you don't cover it up. I had nothing. So I got a kit and a fire extinguisher that day.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

aptpupil said:


> Mine is small but it has what's necessary. May want to look into adding http://www.quikclot.com/ to your kit... can save a life.


http://www.amazon.com/Quikclot-Advanced-Clotting-Bleeding-Package/dp/B001BCNTHC

Although the stuff works great at clotting and the sponge or gauze version aren't bad to use, this is a last ditch effort for someone bleeding out. Military uses it, EMT's do not. With that said I keep one in my tree climbing harness for chainsaw work, and another in my Save-A-Boat-Dive-Kit in case of a Great White shark attack.

Edit: I would put eye wash at the top of the list! Yes even if you are good about wearing safety glasses/shield. Although it seems pharmacies no longer sell eye cups. Amazon has them.

Cloth finger bandages are the only way to fly.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Robie said:


> Check...got two packs of that on board.:thumbsup:


Of course you do... You're a boy scout.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aptpupil said:


> Of course you do... You're a boy scout.


Be prepared!:laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Quick clot can cause more problems then it solves. I've heard doctors hate it because it's a ***** to remove.

But of it were me and my options were dying or someone uses the quick clot and I roll the dice well I'm going with the quick clot every day of the week.

How many of you guys are first aid trained to go with that first aid kit


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Its been a long time. But I paid pretty close attention i think it stuck with me because I was fourteen.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> Quick clot can cause more problems then it solves. I've heard doctors hate it because it's a ***** to remove.
> 
> But of it were me and my options were dying or someone uses the quick clot and I roll the dice well I'm going with the quick clot every day of the week.
> 
> How many of you guys are first aid trained to go with that first aid kit



The newer Quikclot gauze pads are supposed to be a huge improvement over the old granules. It's still not a bandaid though, real emergencies only. 

I'd like more actual training. I was going to take an EMT class this year but I cancelled because I was too busy with work. Maybe this fall.


----------

